# Punkjepoy's Stingers



## punkjepoy (Apr 27, 2011)

My scorpions:

0.0.1  7i H. Hottentotta






1.0.0  6i Pandinus Imperator






0.1.0  7i Vaejovis Spinigerus






0.0.1  6i Tityus Stigmurus






1.1.0  7i pair Centruroides Gracilis











0.1.0  7i Rhopalurus Junceus






0.1.0  H. Trilineatus






1.2.0 7i trio Lychas Mucronatus
















0.0.1  4i Parabuthus Liosoma






0.0.1  6i Centruroides Nitidus






0.0.1 6i Mesobuthus Martensii






1.1.0   6i Androctonus Bicolor











1.1.0  6i Nebo H.











1.1.0  6i Male and 7i Female Centruroides Nigrescens 











0.0.1  4i Babycurus Jacksoni






1.1.0  7i Androctonus Australis
















Thanks for viewing.


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice variety of scorpions, I especially liked the C. nitidus.


----------



## Michiel (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice scorpions! T.stigmurus and H.hottentotta being parthenogenetic, they are both adult females you have there, so you can write 0.1.0 in the future


----------



## redrumpslump (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow! Awesome collection! I especially love the A.bicolor. Keep the pics coming.

Matt


----------



## punkjepoy (Apr 27, 2011)

@scorpionmom- thanks.. C. Nitidus are rare here. I hope I can breed these guys in the future.

@michiel-thanks... I'll just edit my post. I'm still waiting for my stig to pop. I'm very excited to have her babies.

@redrumpslump- thanks.. I'm an avid fan of a.bicolor too.. I collected them to raise until they reach adulthood. I need some luck to breed these beauties..


----------



## GS (Apr 27, 2011)

Excellent collection! 
I like your Centruroides Nigrescens, especially the male.
Gives out an sinister aura


----------



## redrumpslump (Apr 27, 2011)

Are you in the US?


----------



## punkjepoy (Apr 27, 2011)

@gs- thanks, I hope they breed well...and fast. Hehehe.

@redlumpslump- I'm from the Philippines.


----------



## sfpearl300z (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, very very nice collection.  Love the australis!


----------



## llamastick (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice camouflage with the substrate on some of 'em, heh.


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 27, 2011)

punkjepoy said:


> @scorpionmom- thanks.. C. Nitidus are rare here. I hope I can breed these guys in the future.
> 
> Talk about rare there...


----------



## Sir Aculeus (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!
Great group. I am a big andro fan myself. Your australis looks fantastic!


----------



## punkjepoy (Apr 28, 2011)

@all- thank you guys...


Update:

0.1.0 Hottentotta Trillineatus with brood. After 2 months and 9 days of gestation.


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 28, 2011)

Congradulations, glad she gave you some after you had been waiting for that long. Good luck with them, I bet you are excited.


----------



## punkjepoy (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks scorpionmom.. Yes, I am very excited to raise these cuties. Their delicups are ready now. Ahahaha!


----------



## punkjepoy (Apr 30, 2011)

Update:
4/30/11

0.1.0  Nebo Heirochonticus moulting to 7i..













0.0.1  Androctonus Bicolor moulting to 6i..













Hoping for their best..hehe.. 

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## redrumpslump (Apr 30, 2011)

You're just teasing me with that bicolor aren't you lol

Matt


----------



## punkjepoy (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol! You love 'em bro Matt? 
How I wish we're neighbors...so, I can share them with you.


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome, you seem to be having success with your scorpions.

I personally like Tityus spp. and the C. nitidus in your previous posts.


----------



## sfpearl300z (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome!  Always makes for an exciting morning


----------



## khil (Apr 30, 2011)

wow nice, are some of those prego?


----------



## punkjepoy (Apr 30, 2011)

Success!

0.1.0 7i Nebo Heirichonticus..confirmed female. 15-14 pectine counts. 













0.1.0 6i Androctonus Bicolor with 21-21 pectine counts. Another female. Yahoo!












Thanks for viewing.

---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------

@redlumpslump- thanks
for appreciating bro. I got
2 more stigmurus, because
the adult one seems don't
want to pop. Lol!
Next month, i wish i could
start my nitidus breeding.
@sfpearl- yeah..they makes
my day complete. Lol!
@khil- yap. Those lychas
are gravids. The rhopa too.


----------



## redrumpslump (Apr 30, 2011)

Yea i've always thought andros especially bicolors were awesome looking. I use to be into tarantulas alot now I cut back alot of my collection focusing on scorps. I have five 2i P.trans, four 3i A.maurenticus, and two 2i H.hottentotta. I wish we were neighbors as well bro haha.

Matt


----------



## Terry D (Apr 30, 2011)

:clap: Man, that is one awesome-looking fat-tail!

Thanks fer sharin, 

Terry


----------



## william_wang (Apr 30, 2011)

very nice.
you live in a beautiful country.
haha


----------



## punkjepoy (May 1, 2011)

@Matt- I do have tarantulas too. But not that much.. I need those A.Mauri for my collection. Sad to say, only few hobbyists here have that. So, the price is very high..

@Terry- welcome bro. It's my pleasure.

@William- thanks bro. China is a beautiful country too.


----------



## redrumpslump (May 1, 2011)

Yea there really awesome. Deffinetly are close second to the bicolors for sure.

Matt


----------



## punkjepoy (May 1, 2011)

yeah! Mauris are bigger than bicolors. 
I think you should send them here. Lol!
Just joking bro..have a nice day.


----------



## redrumpslump (May 1, 2011)

If it was legal I would totally do a trade with you bro. Lol

mayt


----------



## punkjepoy (May 1, 2011)

hahaha! If we want.. I will find a way, even if its illegal.. Lol!


----------



## redrumpslump (May 2, 2011)

Ehh not worth a huge fine and possibly giving the hobby a  bad name. You should just move to America. Simple enough lol.

Matt


----------



## punkjepoy (May 2, 2011)

hahaha... I think that's not simple. Lol!
Seriously, you can't? Hmmm.. In our country, that's illegal too. But, some of them  (sellers/traders) can secretly pass it. I don't know how they did it. But, I can ask my friends for help if ever someone here offer me a 'good deal'...


----------



## scorpionmom (May 2, 2011)

redrumpslump said:


> Ehh not worth a huge fine and possibly giving the hobby a  bad name. You should just move to America. Simple enough lol.
> 
> Matt


Yes, many of us here in the U.S. _wish_ it was legal. The European hobby circuit is the largest and most developed, I would personally love some Tityus spp., Rhopalurus spp., and Centruroides arctimanus...


----------



## punkjepoy (May 3, 2011)

Update:
5/3/11

0.1.0  7i Lychas Mucronatus popped! 



















Thanks for viewing...


----------



## punkjepoy (Jun 12, 2011)

My AA with slings...


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice kabayan! good luck w/ the brood! :clap::clap:


----------

